# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم SigmaKey-Box تحديثات :  Sigma Software v.2.17.02 released.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  ................................*Sigma Software v.2.17.02*  ...........................New models based on different platforms have been tested  ................................and added to the list of supported devices:   ..................................................  ..............*Qcom Tab:*  .........*♦ Moto E Dual TV XT1025 ........♦ Moto G XT1035 ........♦ Moto G (3rd gen) XT1541 ........♦ Moto G (3rd gen) XT1543 ........♦ Moto X Style XT1572*  ..................................................  ..............*Android ADB Tab:*  .........*♦ Avvio L630*  (MT6XXX) ........*♦ Azumi A45s* (MT6572) ........*♦ JTY D101* (MT6572) ........*♦ Symphony v70* (MT6582) ........*♦ Symphony w68* (MT6572) ........*♦ OPPO R827* (MT6582) ........*♦ Own S3015* (MT6572) ........*♦ TCL D45* (MT6571) ........*♦ Verykool Sl4050* (MT6735) ........*♦ Walton Primo Rm2* (MT6582)   ..................................................  ..............*HiSilicon Tab:*  .........*♦ Huawei Mate 8 Nxt-l09*    ..................................................  .الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

